# Business names and the 3rd Commandment



## providenceboard (Dec 8, 2006)

I have a small business that repairs industrial electronics. I never planned on being a business owner, and if I told you the story of how I went from pizza delivery boy to President of my own company (only 10 employees, but growing) you would agree with me that it is not at all deserved, but due to God's acts of kindness toward me - part of my "competent portion of the good things of this life."

When I Incorporated, I named the company Providence Board Repair, and have since changed the name to Providence Industrial Electronics. I did it as a way to remind myself how the business really came about.

Anyway, I was wondering since providence IS God's works, am I breaking the 3rd?

Q. 54. What is required in the third commandment?
A. The third commandment requireth the holy and reverent use of God’s names, titles,[134] attributes,[135] ordinances,[136] Word,[137] and works.[138]

Also, my username here...providenceboard

Thanks,


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 8, 2006)

Sounds like you're just being thankfull to me brother. Is the title you have chosen for your business unholy?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 9, 2006)

This sounds to me like a holy and reverent reference to God's works of providence. You are ascribing the glory to God for what he has given you and how he has directed your steps.

This serves not only as a reminder to yourself, but a testimony to others.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 9, 2006)

jaybird0827 said:


> This sounds to me like a holy and reverent reference to God's works of providence. You are ascribing the glory to God for what he has given you and how he has directed your steps.
> 
> This serves not only as a reminder to yourself, but a testimony to others.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 9, 2006)

*Example of Use of God's Name in Vain*

A Christian goes starts a business. He uses the "ichthus" logo to let people know that he is a Christian.

You hire him to do a job. He learns that you are also a Christian. You find his work to be sloppy and his business ethic to be open to question.

I believe that man to be guilty of the 3rd commandment.


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 9, 2006)

, Jay.

You put an "icthus" on your car and and then proceed to drive like an idiot. Who is edified? Same problem, in my opinion. 

But using "Providence" in the name? Giving thanks, that's what it's about.


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## providenceboard (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks you all. I am relieved, as I have just purchased logo coffee mugs and hats. I was hoping that I wouldn't have to throw it all away.


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 10, 2006)

While we're on the topic, all the best with your business - it sounds like you are faithfully listening and acting upon His will for you.

I watched my father do the same thing as I grew up. (He went from a carpet installer with a high-school education to a financial advisor with an office full of staff.) The key is remembering the entire time where this is coming from and what the purpose is in it, and running the business accordingly.


----------



## govols (Dec 11, 2006)

Most of the fish symbols I see driving around on the backs of cars should have "rocket" flame coming out of them.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 11, 2006)

govols said:


> Most of the fish symbols I see driving around on the backs of cars should have "rocket" flame coming out of them.


----------

